# Burton Moto vs. Salomon Faction



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

so i think i am going to exchange my 32 exus boots i bought yesterday, hopefully before they ship tomorrow. I definately want something with a speedzone lacing, and more freestyle oriented. For 110 at The House, I came up with these two boots. I was going to try and steer away from burton this year, but I don't really care. Whichever is more or a bang for the buck and will last 25+ riding days this season. As it is already, these boots are slightly below my riding level.

Moto:
Save on Burton Moto Snowboard Boots White/Grey - Mens Snowboards Boot Snowboarding Gear Equipment Size 12

Faction:
Save on Salomon Faction Snowboard Boots Black - Mens Snowboards Boot Snowboarding Gear Equipment Size 12.5

From a sizing standpoint, I wear size 12.5-13 shoes. I'm going to put like 5-7 days on these in November, so packing out isn't a problem. I hear that Salomon boots don't pack out as much, and I know that Burtons will go out a bit hence my sizing choices.

Thanks


----------

